# 4th and final quiz well known people (sound like)



## David H (Dec 1, 2016)

*A. SOLVED







B. SOLVED 






C. SOLVED 






D. SOLVED







Good Luck*


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 1, 2016)

D. Henri Marie Raymond de Toulouse-Lautrec-Monfa


----------



## David H (Dec 2, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> D. Henri Marie Raymond de Toulouse-Lautrec-Monfa


Damn you're not meant to get it so easily, Well done Matt
Hen - Rim - Art - ER - Aye - Moon - Deal - 2 - Lose - LA - Track - Mon - Fa


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 2, 2016)

B Benjamin David Goodman


----------



## David H (Dec 2, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> B Benjamin David Goodman


Well done Matt.
Bin - Jam - (in)(die) - Ved - Good - Man


----------



## Robin (Dec 2, 2016)

A Barry Eugene Carter ( Barry White)


----------



## David H (Dec 2, 2016)

Robin said:


> A Barry Eugene Carter ( Barry White)


Well done Robin.
Bar- Ry - You - Jean - Car - Tar


----------



## David H (Dec 2, 2016)

*Clue Time:
Since there's only one left

C. Third image is 'hurry'*


----------



## Robin (Dec 2, 2016)

William Harrison Withers ( Bill Withers)


----------



## David H (Dec 2, 2016)

Robin said:


> William Harrison Withers ( Bill Withers)


Well done Robin
Whale - Yom - Hurry - Sin  - Wit - Hairs


----------

